# How to get smoke odor out of purses



## Jesusfreak1

I was interested in buying a bag th current owner is not a smoker( whose had the bag for a month) but the person before her was. Can it  get rid of the smell by being aired out? Its a leather bag thankk u so much girls!!!


----------



## dstalksalot

Jesus Freak..... first of all... fun name, mine is a reference to DC TALK who had one of the best albums ever in this century AKA Jesus Freak.......Any who...sorry to digress.

I am wondering if the short term owner of the bag is not selling it because of the smell. There are techniques that can rid the bag of the odor, but it takes a super long time from what I hear. I am sure some one will come along and share the secrets. I am assuming it has something to do with baking soda

I am curious to read the replies.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

It took me about 6 months to get smoke out of a legacy satin wristlet i got on da bay.


----------



## bellagal

there have been previous threads about this that you can check out.  from what i remember it's HARD to get the smell out and/or get the smell to at least fade.  i personally won't ever buy anything that has been with a smoker b/c i have a sensitive nose and can smell it from a mile away.  also a bag that i purchased a long time ago STILL smells like smoke...not as bad as it did when it first arrived but i can still smell it!  hope that helps!


----------



## coachqueencoach

I think i would pass on this. Just my 2 cents tho. Its very difficult to get that smell out.


----------



## mcoop13

I agree with coachqueencoach, I would pass. It's hard to get the smell out..and also if the current owner couldnt get it out, you probably can't either.


----------



## Jesusfreak1

she said she did ,but I still leave guessing since it has only been one month


----------



## lovecoachmore

I believe I may have been the previous owner of the bag in question. If that's the case, the person wgo has the bag has done business iwht me in the past and said that she has been able to air the bags out. She has done business with me a few times so I can't imagine that she would continue to do business with me if the smell wouldn't go away. JMO. IF the bag is a amythest legacy bag it did come from a smoking home but was kept in a room where there was never smoking so it was not dirrectly around the smoke.

Go with your gut!!!


----------



## Coach10619

I have seen a few threads on here and a lot of people recommend " Odor out bag candies ".   Here's the link where you can buy them..
http://www.lovinmybags.com/bagcandies.html

They are made to take the smell out of leather bags.


----------



## againstmywill

Coach10619 said:


> I have seen a few threads on here and a lot of people recommend " Odor out bag candies ".   Here's the link where you can buy them..
> http://www.lovinmybags.com/bagcandies.html
> 
> They are made to take the smell out of leather bags.



Thanks for that link!


----------



## KCinPhilly

Good afternoon-

Last week a room in my house caught fire. As a result of the smoke, there is an odor on some of purses. I love them and can't bear to get rid of them and I was wondering if there were any purse cleaning services you all could recommend.

Many thanks.

KCinPhilly


----------



## indiaink

If they are leather, http://www.lovinmybags.com provides excellent service.  You might also contact your insurance company, as they will have recommendations for you (hopefully you were covered...?  They would pay for the cost of cleaning, I would think...)  If they are not leather, I would think any drycleaner that specializes in smoke damage should be able to clean your bags.


----------



## skislope15

I agree with the above poster contact your insurance company, we have a place here that takes the smoke smell out of almost anything after a fire im sure its become a common thing now. Sorry about your fire hopefully your stuff wasnt too damaged


----------



## KCinPhilly

Thanks ladies for your responses.


----------



## doreenjoy

I second the advice to use Lovin My Bags. 

 

I hope you didn't lose anything important in the fire.


----------



## Velaija

Hi,

I recently purchased a second-hand Miu Miu Vitello Lux Bow Bag and when it arrived, it smelled horribly: the only thing what you can smell if you're close to it, it the smell of smoke. I really want to get rid of that smell as I'm getting quite sick of it, but I don't want to damage the bag using a strong cleanser or baking soda (as that damages the leather). At this time my bag is inside a plastic bag with some coffee powder (which is in a cup) and it does help a little bit on the inside, but the outside of the bag still smells the same. Have you got an idea how to 'clean' my bag without damaging the leather or the fabric inside?


----------



## rainrowan

I do not know if you want to attempt this, but it seems like you will need to wipe down the leather several times to remove most of the smell. I suspect it is on the surface and also within the leather. I don't think coffee powder will remove the smell if it is intense to you. I tried the baking soda and all sorts of spray on my vintage Chanel and nothing worked, not even a bag spa. I had to start wiping my Chanel down gently with a barely moist wet wipe several times and then followed by many applications of leather conditioner over many weeks (not all at once!). Eventually all the dark weird stuff (tar? sweat?) lifted off my bag.

I don't think your bag is to that extent, do you feel you could do a wipe down of the leather, or will it stain it?


----------



## WillWork4Purses

I purchased a suede fringe little dress for Halloween that just reeked of smoke. I aired it out outside, I steamed it in the bathroom, to no avail. Finally I bought a new box of baking soda and put the opened box in a cardboard box with the dress and voila. The smell came out just in time. Make sure you have a brand new box of baking soda. You don't have to put it on the purse at all.


----------



## Nani_F

I have a Marc Jacobs Shifty bag, which has a weird odour.. Bought it from Ebay, and have tried every trick suitable and found either here or googling.. :/ still smells, and it annoys me so much.


----------



## Nani_F

Btw has anyone tried putting a leather bag to freezer, if that would help? And would it affect the leather? My sister said this would help but I'm scared of trying


----------



## cfalsc

Nani_F said:


> Btw has anyone tried putting a leather bag to freezer, if that would help? And would it affect the leather? My sister said this would help but I'm scared of trying


Just purchases a bag off the bon, properly disclosed that the owner was a smoker.  After trying many methods, this is the one that worked for me - 

If you have a shoe rack for your dryer, place the bag on the shoe rack and place 6 - 10 dryer sheets in the dryer.  run the dryer on low setting for a cycle.  You may have to repeat for several cycles - it took four for me to eliminate the musty-smoky odor from the bag.  

Fabreze, baking soda and light vinegar rubs did not work for me, nor did saddle soap.

I got this type from a motorcycle site of all things - how to remove the smoke smell from leather jackets.

good luck!


----------



## Monique777

cfalsc said:


> Just purchases a bag off the bon, properly disclosed that the owner was a smoker.  After trying many methods, this is the one that worked for me -
> 
> If you have a shoe rack for your dryer, place the bag on the shoe rack and place 6 - 10 dryer sheets in the dryer.  run the dryer on low setting for a cycle.  You may have to repeat for several cycles - it took four for me to eliminate the musty-smoky odor from the bag.
> 
> Fabreze, baking soda and light vinegar rubs did not work for me, nor did saddle soap.
> 
> I got this type from a motorcycle site of all things - how to remove the smoke smell from leather jackets.
> 
> good luck!


Hi,
This is amazing. I recently purchased a bag and opened it in the car I was so excited. Out came tons of cigarette odor  I would like to use this bag and get the smell out. Could you be more specific as to what you did exactly. I am known for ruining my stuff!!
Thanks!
Monique


----------



## Monique777

Monique777 said:


> Hi,
> This is amazing. I recently purchased a bag and opened it in the car I was so excited. Out came tons of cigarette odor  I would like to use this bag and get the smell out. Could you be more specific as to what you did exactly. I am known for ruining my stuff!!
> Thanks!
> Monique


Has anyone ever used cat liter to remove smoke/odor? A woman told me she puts her handbag in an open bag and lays it on top of cat liter in an enclosed container. She leaves it for a week and says all odors are gone. I'm too afraid to try myself so am wondering if anyone has ever done this?
Thanks!


----------



## cfalsc

Monique777 said:


> Hi,
> This is amazing. I recently purchased a bag and opened it in the car I was so excited. Out came tons of cigarette odor  I would like to use this bag and get the smell out. Could you be more specific as to what you did exactly. I am known for ruining my stuff!!
> Thanks!
> Monique


 
Hi Monique - 

I have a shoe rack that fits inside my dryer that allows air to circulate around rack without the shoes being tumbled.  The instructions I received said to put six dryer sheets in with a couple of tennis balls and then tumble the jacket (the instructions were for a leather jacket), but my bag has gold handles and wouldn't take to "tumbling".  Instead I put the shoe rack in and placed the bag on the rack, and then put about ten dryer sheets in.  I put the dryer on gentle heat, and then ran it through a cycle.  it's a good idea to check frequently as the dryer sheets ended up on the shelf as well and not tumbling, so I had to move them around frequently.  I ended up running the dryer for about four or five cycles before I had made enough progress to touch the bag without smelling smoke on my hands.  You can't detect the smoke at all now on the leather, and the bag I purchased had a strong musty cigarette smell.  

At Target in the baby section where the disposable diaper bags are they have little arm and hammor baking soda plastic pods that people put in diaper bags - basically it's a little contained unit of baking soda.  I have two of these zipped inside the purse now and they are making good progress - better than dryer sheets inside the bag.

Good luck!


----------



## Monique777

cfalsc said:


> Hi Monique -
> 
> I have a shoe rack that fits inside my dryer that allows air to circulate around rack without the shoes being tumbled.  The instructions I received said to put six dryer sheets in with a couple of tennis balls and then tumble the jacket (the instructions were for a leather jacket), but my bag has gold handles and wouldn't take to "tumbling".  Instead I put the shoe rack in and placed the bag on the rack, and then put about ten dryer sheets in.  I put the dryer on gentle heat, and then ran it through a cycle.  it's a good idea to check frequently as the dryer sheets ended up on the shelf as well and not tumbling, so I had to move them around frequently.  I ended up running the dryer for about four or five cycles before I had made enough progress to touch the bag without smelling smoke on my hands.  You can't detect the smoke at all now on the leather, and the bag I purchased had a strong musty cigarette smell.
> 
> At Target in the baby section where the disposable diaper bags are they have little arm and hammor baking soda plastic pods that people put in diaper bags - basically it's a little contained unit of baking soda.  I have two of these zipped inside the purse now and they are making good progress - better than dryer sheets inside the bag.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you so much for being specific. I must hunt for a shoe rack that goes in my dryer. The cigarette smell is overpowering-not just slight. This is giving me hope I'll be able to carry this beautiful handbag!


----------



## cfalsc

Monique777 said:


> Thank you so much for being specific. I must hunt for a shoe rack that goes in my dryer. The cigarette smell is overpowering-not just slight. This is giving me hope I'll be able to carry this beautiful handbag!


Mine was bad enough that it clung to my hands whenever I picked up the bag!


----------



## DinerEnBlanc

I was gifted a very nice briefcase bag that was handmade in Holland, but it smells a bit like cattle. Farm fresh might be a better term to describe it. I've been looking for a new work bag for awhile, but I can't use it when it smells like this. Does anyone have any suggestions as to removing the smell? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gordomom

cfalsc said:


> Just purchases a bag off the bon, properly disclosed that the owner was a smoker.  After trying many methods, this is the one that worked for me -
> 
> If you have a shoe rack for your dryer, place the bag on the shoe rack and place 6 - 10 dryer sheets in the dryer.  run the dryer on low setting for a cycle.  You may have to repeat for several cycles - it took four for me to eliminate the musty-smoky odor from the bag.
> 
> Fabreze, baking soda and light vinegar rubs did not work for me, nor did saddle soap.
> 
> I got this type from a motorcycle site of all things - how to remove the smoke smell from leather jackets.
> 
> good luck!



I also bought one from the Bay recently that had a smokey odor.  I used a charcoal odor remover.  It's basically a cardboard container with holes.  Inside, there are packets of charcoal and it sucks out the odor.  I think the concept is similar to baking soda, which I may try on another bag I purchased that has a spicy scent, if the charcoal doesn't work.  

The charcoal container has been inside the bag for about a week.  Along with sitting next to an open window, the odor seems to be subsiding!

I found the charcoal odor remover at Marshall's for my kid's room (pre-teen smelly socks, etc...)


----------



## shopaholic1010

had the same issue a month ago. i tried putting in odor removal packets made of charcoal, but got a little impatient with the results. (this usually worked for some bags i got online that had that musty old smell. took more than a month to eliminate the smell.) i decided to take it to a professional cleaner (not sure if this is an economical choice depending on where you live though). there was still a very faint smell after i got it, but at least the cigarette smell was greatly diminished. now giving it a little charcoal therapy to see if it will do the trick.

i saw previous posts for other bags about wiping it down with vinegar and water, but i was hesitant to try it on the bag.


----------



## Turbo1225

dstalksalot said:


> Jesus Freak..... first of all... fun name, mine is a reference to DC TALK who had one of the best albums ever in this century AKA Jesus Freak.......Any who...sorry to digress.
> 
> I am wondering if the short term owner of the bag is not selling it because of the smell. There are techniques that can rid the bag of the odor, but it takes a super long time from what I hear. I am sure some one will come along and share the secrets. I am assuming it has something to do with baking soda
> 
> I am curious to read the replies.


 
baking soda worked


----------



## Monique777

mcoop13 said:


> I agree with coachqueencoach, I would pass. It's hard to get the smell out..and also if the current owner couldnt get it out, you probably can't either.



Most smoke will air out (pot smoke, fire smoke etc.) but cigarette smoke STICKS to leather(and anything) and gets absorbed. I have done a lot of research because I purchased a beautiful bag and the cig. smoke is not just slight, but overwhelming. I opened it on my way home from the post office and out came the odor. I am now trying something suggested on another thread as my last resort.

If you have a leather that can have a leather cleaner applied, wiping it will help. But search the threads for smoke odor because we went through a great discussion on many ways to remove the odor and people have had a lot of success with the methods.

Wish you the best of luck in removing the odor. Awesome seller for disclosing the information to you. My seller did not and so when I opened it I gasped!


----------



## JenineBilibox

Wipe leather goods with a damp cloth, then a dry cloth. Stuff purses and shoes with newspaper to retain shape. Leather goods should be dried away from heat and sun. When leather goods are dry, clean with saddle soap. Rinse leather and suede jackets in cold water and dry away from heat and sun.


----------



## roxistar

Hi,
I'm wondering if anyone has heard of Odoban? It's a disinfectant and odor eater, you mix a small amount with water and can use it on any household surface. Wonder if that would work or damage bags? Anyone ever used it on bags?


----------



## dorothygail101

indiaink said:


> If they are leather, http://www.lovinmybags.com provides excellent service.  You might also contact your insurance company, as they will have recommendations for you (hopefully you were covered...?  They would pay for the cost of cleaning, I would think...)  If they are not leather, I would think any drycleaner that specializes in smoke damage should be able to clean your bags.


thanks for sharing the link above, i might need to try them...i didnt know that service exsisted!


----------



## iwasborn2shop

i agree..i think i will pass on this one..


----------



## peggle

Monique777 said:


> Most smoke will air out (pot smoke, fire smoke etc.) but cigarette smoke STICKS to leather(and anything) and gets absorbed. I have done a lot of research because I purchased a beautiful bag and the cig. smoke is not just slight, but overwhelming. I opened it on my way home from the post office and out came the odor. I am now trying something suggested on another thread as my last resort.
> 
> If you have a leather that can have a leather cleaner applied, wiping it will help. But search the threads for smoke odor because we went through a great discussion on many ways to remove the odor and people have had a lot of success with the methods.
> 
> Wish you the best of luck in removing the odor. Awesome seller for disclosing the information to you. My seller did not and so when I opened it I gasped!




I would try Baking Soda, fresh new box, take out light colored towel, and dump baking soda all over the bag and in the bag, put another light colored towel on the bag, wait 2 or 3 days and repeat if needed. Also in between soda baths hang outside for some fresh air.

good luck and hope you can get the odor out so you can love your bag


----------



## Jessi319

gordomom said:


> I also bought one from the Bay recently that had a smokey odor. I used a charcoal odor remover. It's basically a cardboard container with holes. Inside, there are packets of charcoal and it sucks out the odor. I think the concept is similar to baking soda, which I may try on another bag I purchased that has a spicy scent, if the charcoal doesn't work.
> 
> The charcoal container has been inside the bag for about a week. Along with sitting next to an open window, the odor seems to be subsiding!
> 
> I found the charcoal odor remover at Marshall's for my kid's room (pre-teen smelly socks, etc...)


 
I"ve also tried charcoal.  I just went to a store that sells fish/fish tanks and bought a plastic container of charcoal pellets normally used in tank filters...  I just poured it into a couple of small thin socks and tied them shut, then put the charcoal "sachets" along with the purse into an air tight container and let it sit a good while...( a week or so?), and switched out the charcoal a couple times.  It definitely helped.  If you wanted to double up and also do the baking soda and charcoal together in the container it might be even better.   It did help reduce the smell a whole lot.   Airing it outside after that seemed to reduce it to almost totally gone.  I think it's just a matter of time and patience and keep trying method after method until it finally makes a dent.


----------



## rainrowan

Nani_F said:


> Btw has anyone tried putting a leather bag to freezer, if that would help? And would it affect the leather? My sister said this would help but I'm scared of trying




I tried this, but only for mildew-y odor. Be careful to wrap the bag in some protective paper, and then in a large paper bag or trash bag before freezing. It should "freeze" for a few hours. Do NOT touch the bag until it has come back to room temperature on its own naturally. I do not know how leather feels when frozen but I would not want it to crack if you tried to touch it right away. For deeper mildew odor or even mold, it will not really work I think, requires deep freeze to kill mold.

The best thing for smoke odor imo is wiping it down, it's not just odor, but the smoke and all that cigarettes contain and/or expel carried into the leather...


----------



## kayem333

NEED HELP ASAP! I purchased the balenciaga city, link below. It can in looks great, feels great, i read almost every website possible to compare if it real, and it passed every test. However, there is 1 HUGE issue, it has a distinct smell, not a leather smell, it has this weird moldy type smell, and its a new bag, from the # it cant be older than 2009-2010. So, after receiveing the bag I emailed the owner and told her the smell is not going away and if nothing is done I will open a claim. She emailed me and appologized and stated she would refund me 125 to get it cleaned. I purhased the bag for 570, that being said, it was a great deal, however, now that shes SO willing to refund me 125 to clean it, im starting to think its a really really good fake. I cant tell, but the hardware, the #'s, the leather, the handles, the zipper, the stiching is perfect. So im not sure whether to: 
1. Open a claim to get a fullr refund because no1 would sell for that amount a real bag? 
2. Take the 125 and try getting the bag cleaned? 
Please HELP!! or ADVISE!! 
listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110897048508...84.m1497.l2649


----------



## Pearlv

kayem333 said:
			
		

> NEED HELP ASAP! I purchased the balenciaga city, link below. It can in looks great, feels great, i read almost every website possible to compare if it real, and it passed every test. However, there is 1 HUGE issue, it has a distinct smell, not a leather smell, it has this weird moldy type smell, and its a new bag, from the # it cant be older than 2009-2010. So, after receiveing the bag I emailed the owner and told her the smell is not going away and if nothing is done I will open a claim. She emailed me and appologized and stated she would refund me 125 to get it cleaned. I purhased the bag for 570, that being said, it was a great deal, however, now that shes SO willing to refund me 125 to clean it, im starting to think its a really really good fake. I cant tell, but the hardware, the #'s, the leather, the handles, the zipper, the stiching is perfect. So im not sure whether to:
> 1. Open a claim to get a fullr refund because no1 would sell for that amount a real bag?
> 2. Take the 125 and try getting the bag cleaned?
> Please HELP!! or ADVISE!!
> listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110897048508...84.m1497.l2649



Your link doesnt work. Has it been over 90 days


----------



## gordomom

Jessi319 said:


> I"ve also tried charcoal.  I just went to a store that sells fish/fish tanks and bought a plastic container of charcoal pellets normally used in tank filters...  I just poured it into a couple of small thin socks and tied them shut, then put the charcoal "sachets" along with the purse into an air tight container and let it sit a good while...( a week or so?), and switched out the charcoal a couple times.  It definitely helped.  If you wanted to double up and also do the baking soda and charcoal together in the container it might be even better.   It did help reduce the smell a whole lot.   Airing it outside after that seemed to reduce it to almost totally gone.  I think it's just a matter of time and patience and keep trying method after method until it finally makes a dent.



Oh - that's a great idea to make your own!  The baking soda also makes sense since it works for the fridge.  I also hadn't thought of putting it into an airtight container, so I will add that as well.  Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## evacheri

I think i would pass on this. Just my 2 cents tho. Its very difficult to get that smell out.


----------



## purseslove27

Cedar chips gets rid of orders in handbags. I never had that problem, but I read about it in a fashion book.


----------



## Marumari

cedar chips won't remove the odor, they'll just replace it with a less unpleasant one (masking) that either covers or blends with the current odor for a semi-permanent to permanent solution.

Two approaches I would try first - high air flow and no air flow.  

high air flow is like when you put the bag in front of a fan or outside (outside is better but obvs don't leave it in the sun etc).  The air whisks away the smoke particles (which is what you smell) more quickly and stops them from re-adhering to the bag they way they often will if the bag is in a low air flow environment.  If there are a lot of particles (strong smell), this can take a very long time.  

The no airflow approach requires that you have something to take up the particles or else they just re-adhere to the surface of the bag, so this is where you get your solutions that involve baking soda or carbon (I would guess carbon to be the more aggressive particle-absorbing agent, but it can leave black dust so just be careful).  This is good for the insides of bags where airflow is minimized, and if you're trying to treat the outside too, you probably want to put the purse in an airtight container with the carbon or baking soda.  The reason is that there are all kinds of particles in plain air and the carbon absorbs without preference - enclosing the treatment with your bag ensures its efficacy is directed entirely towards the particles coming off your bag.

If after attempting these two approaches for a couple weeks (at least one week each) there is still a lingering smell, it should be very faint by then, and cedar might be the way to go at that point.  

Just my $.02


----------



## laurenkunst

I bought a vintage AWL Dooney off ebay about 4 months ago.  It took me almost 3 of those months to get the cigarette smell out for good.  I stuffed it with downy dryer sheets and locked it up in my closet.  I changed the dryer sheets once a week and sprayed the inside with febreeze (only because the inside of the bag was marked up with pen, I wasn't concerned with the febreeze damaging it).  It did take care of the smell completely and now it smells like downy.  It's very nice actually.


----------



## Renabean

Just to let you ladies know that although baking soda/powder does get rid of the smell, it can really dry out the leather. My chloe heloise became really cracked after using baking soda.


----------



## foxytip

get an old pair of nylon stockings,fill it with coffee. tie a knot and place in the zipped bag. depending how bad the smoke is it will take a minute to remove...You may have to continue to replace the coffee until odor is gone. the coffee absorbs the odor...it works...I bought a bag from a japanese seller and it was a really bad smoke odor...it took 2 solid weeks but now it is smoke free!


----------



## foxytip

Jesusfreak1 said:


> I was interested in buying a bag th current owner is not a smoker( whose had the bag for a month) but the person before her was. Can it get rid of the smell by being aired out? Its a leather bag thankk u so much girls!!!


get an old pair of nylon stockings,fill it with coffee. tie a knot and place in the zipped bag. depending how bad the smoke is it will take a minute to remove...You may have to continue to replace the coffee until odor is gone. the coffee absorbs the odor...it works...I bought a bag from a japanese seller and it was a really bad smoke odor...it took 2 solid weeks but now it is smoke free!


----------



## Berna03

i heard that you have to expose your bag in the sun and needs an open air to remove it. but it will take a quite long time.  im doing it right now. coz i bought a louis vuitton baggy pm . its a denim so its absorbs smell. the first owner is a smoker


----------



## EP_Hermes

Slice a very small piece of lemon or orange skin, leave it in the bag in the open air for a day or two, the smell should all go. But please make sure you place your orange/ lemon skin on a piece is paper cause they produce natural oil that might stain your bag. I used to be do that for our customers when working as *** at LV.


----------



## Berna03

Hey guys!my lv baggy pm bag dont have smell anymore! I just stored my bag in my closet for 2 weeks. Now its smell nothing!!!


----------



## tobefetching

foxytip said:


> get an old pair of nylon stockings,fill it with coffee. tie a knot and place in the zipped bag. depending how bad the smoke is it will take a minute to remove...You may have to continue to replace the coffee until odor is gone. the coffee absorbs the odor...it works...I bought a bag from a japanese seller and it was a really bad smoke odor...it took 2 solid weeks but now it is smoke free!


 
...was this brandoff, by chance? That's who stuck me with my smelly smoke filled wallet. Can't complain too much though because his prices are AH-MAZING, but he should have disclosed the problem.


----------



## foxytip

LOL OMG yes...it was a Riveria bag...gorgeous and mint condition but it smelled like a pack of newports...but the prices was the bomb.com.lol but it's ok now [

QUOTE=tobefetching;22629578]...was this brandoff, by chance? That's who stuck me with my smelly smoke filled wallet. Can't complain too much though because his prices are AH-MAZING, but he should have disclosed the problem.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mimi1054

Hello, ladies!  I've used a product named Fresh Wave in the small packets called "pearl packets" (I believe) to remove odors from handbags.  I haven't used it on smoke, but I have used it on purses that had lingering perfume scents that I couldn't seem to get out otherwise (baking soda, etc.).  This stuff comes in small packs inside of a larger plastic bag--think I got it at the Container Store.  I put one pack on a small paper plate to keep it out of contact with the handbag liner and then place it in the bag and zip it up and leave it for a couple of days.  Might be worth a try for the interior, at least.


----------



## gordomom

mimi1054 said:


> Hello, ladies!  I've used a product named Fresh Wave in the small packets called "pearl packets" (I believe) to remove odors from handbags.  I haven't used it on smoke, but I have used it on purses that had lingering perfume scents that I couldn't seem to get out otherwise (baking soda, etc.).  This stuff comes in small packs inside of a larger plastic bag--think I got it at the Container Store.  I put one pack on a small paper plate to keep it out of contact with the handbag liner and then place it in the bag and zip it up and leave it for a couple of days.  Might be worth a try for the interior, at least.



Oh thanks for the tip - and to everyone for the other ideas!  I received a bag that smells musty, so hopefully I can get the smell out.  Ick!


----------



## No Cute

Thanks for the perfume-stink tip, Mimi!  Sunshine and fresh air are not doing it.


----------



## Aventine

I run my Sharp air filter into it for an hour before then Bounce sheets overnight.  Works for most stink.


----------



## RavDiva

Clothes dryer sheets 
This is the fastest way I have found to remove the cigarette odor. Place several dryer sheets inside the purse. I put one in each separate compartment of the purse and snap or zip the compartment closed. Put the purse in the dryer for 30 minutes. Be sure to use the "Air only" cycle (no heat) so you don't damage the leather.


----------



## rainrowan

Okay--- before anyone snorts coffee or soda into their sinuses--- 

I have had success with, uhm... ladies pantiliners.  The liners that has an "fresh odor activator" (e.g. Carefree Acti-Fresh). 

The idea just came to me one day, I removed the paper strips from two pantiliners and pressed the adhesive sides together for a double sided "wing"   and placed them all over the bag, in pockets, in compartments, outside the bag in its dustbag.

I'm serious, after a week, I didn't smell anything. A very inexpensive and tidy option.


----------



## etilford

What about moth balls?


----------



## shinymagpie

rainrowan said:


> Okay--- before anyone snorts coffee or soda into their sinuses---
> 
> I have had success with, uhm... ladies pantiliners.  The liners that has an "fresh odor activator" (e.g. Carefree Acti-Fresh).
> 
> The idea just came to me one day, I removed the paper strips from two pantiliners and pressed the adhesive sides together for a double sided "wing"   and placed them all over the bag, in pockets, in compartments, outside the bag in its dustbag.
> 
> I'm serious, after a week, I didn't smell anything. A very inexpensive and tidy option.





etilford said:


> What about moth balls?


extending on the excellent pantiliner idea, how about sheets that are used for "indoor pets" - panty liners on the large scale.


----------



## boxermom

^^but I think moth balls stink themselves. It would be substituting one smell for another.

I have tried almost everything mentioned on smoke smelly leather (I've learned to ask if it's not mentioned that something comes from a smoke-free home) and nothing every gets it out, sadly.


----------



## KTST

I've recently purchased a pre-owned Balenciaga Part Time & the condition is really good except for the odor. It has this old musty smell probably from being stored too long.

I already brought it to the local vintage restore boutique but the smell isn't completely gone. What are my other options?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

KTST said:
			
		

> I've recently purchased a pre-owned Balenciaga Part Time & the condition is really good except for the odor. It has this old musty smell probably from being stored too long.
> 
> I already brought it to the local vintage restore boutique but the smell isn't completely gone. What are my other options?



This might sound weird. But buy some lush bath bombs... Or any bath bombs really. Leave them in their wrapper and put it in the bag, I did this with my pre loved LV and it worked!!! And the person I sold it to loved the idea and the fact that it didn't smell "thrifty"!!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

LittleMsDoctor said:
			
		

> This might sound weird. But buy some lush bath bombs... Or any bath bombs really. Leave them in their wrapper and put it in the bag, I did this with my pre loved LV and it worked!!! And the person I sold it to loved the idea and the fact that it didn't smell "thrifty"!!



Great tip! Thanks, will try out soon!


----------



## RavDiva

bunnymasseuse said:


> It took me about 6 months to get smoke out of a legacy satin wristlet i got on da bay.


6 months?  What did you do to get it out?  As of now I'm airing out a handbag in the garage and a month has passed.  It is still very smelly.  Smoke is horrible smell in leather purses.


----------



## RavDiva

boxermom said:


> ^^but I think moth balls stink themselves. It would be substituting one smell for another.
> 
> I have tried almost everything mentioned on smoke smelly leather (I've learned to ask if it's not mentioned that something comes from a smoke-free home) and nothing every gets it out, sadly.


True! True!  I've been on the unlucky end of this scenario as well!


----------



## whitepup

RavDiva said:
			
		

> True! True!  I've been on the unlucky end of this scenario as well!



I have had very good luck with a product i use for animal smells.  Its an enzyme cleaner ( Natures Miracle or Simple Solution ) both work well for removing the smell of smoke and i have no problem with spotting of the leather


----------



## tanya2424

Ugh smoky odor is the worst.. Worked in consignment for years and have had to turn away items due to this, such a shame. And the seller is totally oblivious to the smell since they're so used to it. Smoking really ruins ALL your stuff, if you want to smoke that's fine just don't resell your stuff!


----------



## babylovesbags

Best Tip I ever used in all my pre loved LVs is first spray the inside of the bag with your fav perfume or wipe the inside with rubbing alcohol  then airdry using your hairdryer on cool finally place a 8 drying sheets inside. Remove smoke and moldy odors


----------



## TechPrincess

I purchased a beautiful Coach bag off ebay - the seller didn't state it was a smoking home - and I know someone was a Pal Mal smoker - they have distinctive smell (my Mawmaw smoked them for 50 years) HOw can I get the smell out of the stain lining? I hesitate to use febreeze as I am afraid of ruining it.


----------



## Zunxd

I'm not sure if anyone tried or if this actually works, but try putting the bag in a box or something and place some charcoal in the box. Charcoal absorbs nasty smell and I always place it in my fridge to clear any food odor but I am not sure if it works as effectively on smoke odor.


----------



## Bitchface

Slightly dampen a dryer sheet and gently wipe the interior then leave the sheet at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## LBSnell

Has anyone tried using a dryer sheet inside of a bag that was exposed to smoke? I'm just wondering if that will absorb some of that icky smell and help the bag "refresh".

I have a LV that I'm trying to get a slight smoke smell out of, and I'm not quite sure what to do yet. I don't want to do anything to compromise the integrity of the bag.


----------



## LBSnell

*****face said:


> Slightly dampen a dryer sheet and gently wipe the interior then leave the sheet at the bottom of the bag.


I was going to use a dryer sheet, but I didn't want to wet it because I don't want water stains on the fabric interior of my LV

have you attempted using a dry dryer sheet?


----------



## LBSnell

Has anyone tried the "bag candies" from Lovinmybag.com?
I hate the smell of vanilla scented things, and that appears to be the only smell they have, but they claim it works great on smoke (including getting it out of the leather)


----------



## 50n1a

Air drying it out in the sun seems like the way to go! I use to do this!


----------



## loverestores

A good and organic deodorizer might help. You can buy this from the local grocery just make sure that it is color safe and if possible colorless. Put it on an atomizer and spray lightly on the smelly area


----------



## Vanilla11

Jesus Freak- 

There is an orange deodorizing tub in the cat litter aisle of your local WalMart. My friend swears by opening the can, placing it in the bag zipped up for a few days, then voila, all smell gone!!

A question for you- I see your pink pleated Audrey in your picture. Do you own this bag? I just bought one on eBay that the textured portion is heavily blackened all over the bag, almost like soot. Have you tried cleaning your bag? I called Coach for assistance and all they told me was to NOT use their cleaner. Gee thanks


----------



## Verta

rainrowan said:


> Okay--- before anyone snorts coffee or soda into their sinuses---
> 
> I have had success with, uhm... ladies pantiliners.  The liners that has an "fresh odor activator" (e.g. Carefree Acti-Fresh).
> 
> The idea just came to me one day, I removed the paper strips from two pantiliners and pressed the adhesive sides together for a double sided "wing"   and placed them all over the bag, in pockets, in compartments, outside the bag in its dustbag.
> 
> I'm serious, after a week, I didn't smell anything. A very inexpensive and tidy option.


Fantastic idea!


----------



## Annde15

I think putting in dryer sheets or spraying the bag just adds to the smells. I've done two things depending on what the interior is made out of. First baking soda box opened and the bag closed can absorb some of the odor. Putting some on a wet cloth and washing down will really help but then again some bags you can not do that too. 2nd ground coffee beans in a open bag is another natural odor absorber.  And if you love the way coffee smells that's a plus too. Good luck and hope you get the smell out!!!


----------



## JenniD13

What a GREAT thread!! I have a couple bags that I haven't been able to list on eBay because I am not confident in selling them with the odor!! (Don't want any customer complaints!!) I was cracking up over the 'panty liner' idea! Gonna give a couple of these ideas a try! Thanks!!!


----------



## jyyanks

JenniD13 said:


> What a GREAT thread!! I have a couple bags that I haven't been able to list on eBay because I am not confident in selling them with the odor!! (Don't want any customer complaints!!) I was cracking up over the 'panty liner' idea! Gonna give a couple of these ideas a try! Thanks!!!


Docride on the Hermes forum recommends smelleze. I used bag candies but they have a strong smell. Smelleze does not smell like anything and apparently work better when they are  warmed up in the sun/microwave. I haven't tried it but learn a lot lurking in the Hermes "vintage bag nightmares" thread.   Good Luck!


----------



## sequinsloveglam

Jesusfreak1 said:


> I was interested in buying a bag th current owner is not a smoker( whose had the bag for a month) but the person before her was. Can it  get rid of the smell by being aired out? Its a leather bag thankk u so much girls!!!


Place bag in an scented garbage bag for 48 hours. Place in a area of the house with no light. The arm & hammer trashbags work best.


----------



## JoyInCharis

I just purchased an older Coach Willis bag off Craigslist for $20. It's in beautiful shape, but reeks of cigarette smoke! Would letting it soak in water and woolite for a couple hours take out the scent? I've soaked other Coach all-leather classics to clean them and they've turned out fine, but I don't know if it will take out the scent?


----------



## Cordelia47

cfalsc said:


> Just purchases a bag off the bon, properly disclosed that the owner was a smoker.  After trying many methods, this is the one that worked for me -
> 
> If you have a shoe rack for your dryer, place the bag on the shoe rack and place 6 - 10 dryer sheets in the dryer.  run the dryer on low setting for a cycle.  You may have to repeat for several cycles - it took four for me to eliminate the musty-smoky odor from the bag.
> 
> Fabreze, baking soda and light vinegar rubs did not work for me, nor did saddle soap.
> 
> I got this type from a motorcycle site of all things - how to remove the smoke smell from leather jackets.
> 
> good luck!


Does any one know if you can freeze a coated canvas bag?  My vintage Gucci has a weird smell that I think may be some mold or something.


----------



## shinymagpie

Cordelia47 said:


> Does any one know if you can freeze a coated canvas bag?  My vintage Gucci has a weird smell that I think may be some mold or something.




I don't know if freezing it would kill anything in it, but my vintage Fendi's with coating turn into rocks when it gets to snow temperature here. I don't carry them in winter, just in case. So as long as you are not bending it while frozen, I don't see a problem with it. I'd be putting it in airtight plastic first though, so there is no water damage as it thaws.


----------



## jodiquade

Try baking soda to absorb odors.  Continue to change the box until odors are gone!


----------



## jxwilliams

LBSnell said:


> Has anyone tried the "bag candies" from Lovinmybag.com?
> I hate the smell of vanilla scented things, and that appears to be the only smell they have, but they claim it works great on smoke (including getting it out of the leather)



I have tried them and they worked really well for me!  After they got the smell out of my bag, I put them in my car (bought the car used and my husband swore he could still smell cig smoke).   Took the stale smell out of the car too.


----------



## Save_the_Rhinos

OMG I received a canvas and leather mini pashli from Ebay yesterday, but it REEKS of cigarettes and nasty lingering food (as if someone was cooking in a tiny, unventilated apartment).  I'm not sure what to do to get the smell out as all our dryer sheets are scent-free. I don't want to scrub it down with harsh chemicals because the printed pattern might fade off.  Anyway, what I'm MORE concerned about is the feedback on ebay.  Should I leave a negative feedback? Or just no feedback at all? The bag is fine, except for the filthy odor (and the lack of a dust bag).  I just am not really happy about the smell...


----------



## Cordelia47

Save_the_Rhinos said:


> OMG I received a canvas and leather mini pashli from Ebay yesterday, but it REEKS of cigarettes and nasty lingering food (as if someone was cooking in a tiny, unventilated apartment).  I'm not sure what to do to get the smell out as all our dryer sheets are scent-free. I don't want to scrub it down with harsh chemicals because the printed pattern might fade off.  Anyway, what I'm MORE concerned about is the feedback on ebay.  Should I leave a negative feedback? Or just no feedback at all? The bag is fine, except for the filthy odor (and the lack of a dust bag).  I just am not really happy about the smell...


As far as Ebay feed back is concerned, I always write the seller first to give them a chance to make it right, sometimes they will tell you to send it back and they will refund your money and sometimes they will knock 5 or 10 dollars off the price depending on how much you paid for the bag so that you can buy a product to take out the smell.  If the seller is a smoker, I use to be, they really can't smell the stench!!!


----------



## dreamtogold

I would buy baking soda and put it around the bag .


----------



## only dooney

Hi ladies, I'm new to this forum, but when I found this discussion thread, I just had to share what I've learned!  I bought a few dooneys on ebay for my daughter - and being new to ebay, I didn't realize the importance of making sure the item was coming from a smoke free environment.  

After reading various blogs, this is what I came up with:  with a damp cloth, lightly spray the bag with windex (I am wondering if the windex isn't good for leather?)  and wipe the bag really well.  Then use a leather conditioner... and buff that out.  It worked.  The outside of the bags don't smell at all.. in fact, they look absolutely beautiful!  However, the inside still smells.

So, for that part, I read that openning a box of baking soda and leaving it in the bag (zipped closed) for about two weeks will soak up the smell.  I also read that using the same approach, but with a high end kitty litter will absorb the smell.  I haven't tried this yet, the kitty litter is now on my grocery list, but I wanted to share.... I'm going to try it because even a beautiful bag that stinks isn't fun carrying.  I'll keep you posted


----------



## couturelover_1

I'm so thankful for finding this thread! So helpful and informative, thank you ladies. I've always used dry dryer sheets, it always seemed to work for the bags I sold on eBay back when I was a smoker and the vintage bags I collect.

But now that I'm not a smoker, I just bought a Balenciaga A4 bag on eBay from a girl in France. She must have hot boxed her place, windows closed, while she smoked because everything stinks, from the mirror and paper tags to the dust bag, ugh. So I'm going to give the charcoal idea a try and cross my fingers that it works. I wish I had a shoe drying wrack for my dryer, because that sounds like a solid idea that was recommended. I also used my dust buster to vacuum the inside, was dirty and tons of pieces of tobacco all over.

Also, some of you mentioned writing the seller about the smell... is it really worth it? Especially in my situation with the language barrier:wondering Plus she shipped the bag all folded and crumpled and the bottom leather piece thats supposed to help it keep it's flat shape is all warped


----------



## only dooney

I recently learned that pouring rice in the bag and closing it up for a week or two should do the trick.  I got a big ole' bag of rice and put about an inch worth in the bottom of each bag.  So far it's not as bad when I did a whiff test this morning, but I'm giving them another week or so.  

Reminds me of how my daughters friend dropped her cell phone in the toilet (oops!) and stuck it in a bag of rice and it fixed it


----------



## cbrandolino

I recently took out a bag that I've had in storage for a while, and it smelled horribly of stale smoke. The funny thing is, I don't - and have never - smoked. I was able to get the smell out with these two steps:

Take a container of baking soda and put some in a cup, put it inside your bag and seal your bag, then put your bag in a plastic bag for a couple days. This took almost all of the interior smell out.

After that, I did the same thing, but with ground coffee. I'm sure everyone has seen the coffee container at the perfume counter? Works like a charm. My bag smelled like a coffee house afterward. I quite like the smell, but you could definitely skip this step if you don't want your purse to reek of coffee.

Good luck!


----------



## cbrandolino

Also - as far as the exterior is concerned - there are many ways to remove odor, depending on what your bag is made of. 

For my first bag in question was an old coach bag with treated/coated leather and mostly fabric. Oddly enough, Nature's Miracle (or, any other type of organic pet odor remover) worked quite well on the fabric. I used the NM on one side and Febreeze Extra Strength on the other. While the Febreeze didn't work as well, I preferred the scent.

On the treated leather, I used regular (scented) alcohol-free baby wipes.


----------



## redgreenblue

Maybe this is an idea:

I just read an article in National Geographic about museum restoration and I thought it is well worth sharing. They use tons of weird stuff for their work as they have very valuable and delicate things to work on, and it seems that industry products just don't work that well. 
E.g. for cleaning the frescos in the Sixtine Chapel they used simple bread. 

For removing nicotine and other fat-based smear some of them use saliva and a q-tip. They were cleaning paintings (i.e. canvas) and also a mummy (leather-like?) with it. Because, if it is covered with a layer of dirt and nicotine, airing will not help, I guess. 

You need a lot of patience with this method as a q-tip is small, and saliva seems to be a bit disgusting but it seems to solve fat and it is not sinking into fabrics as much as water does. So, maybe it is worth a try. I would try on a hidden part and see whether the q-tip turns nicotine-brown (something I would want to get rid of), and whether the fabric/leather stands the procedure. 

Sorry, for being a bit disgusting but the whole topic is just ugh.


----------



## only dooney

Jesusfreak1 said:


> I was interested in buying a bag th current owner is not a smoker( whose had the bag for a month) but the person before her was. Can it  get rid of the smell by being aired out? Its a leather bag thankk u so much girls!!!


 
Hi Jesusfreak1 and peeps!

I bought a lot of bags for my daughter on ebay and failed to ask about any smoke smells.  Low and behold, while they are beautiful bags, they really stink.

I put about 1 1/2 inch worth of uncooked rice in the bags and shut them... left them for about 2 weeks and just cleaned them again this morning.  I actually vacuumed out the residue from the rice.  Then I sprayed the inside with febreeze.  I'm waiting for them to dry.. but the rice alone removed at least 75% of the smell.  I'm hoping the febreeze will take care of the rest.  Otherwise, I'll try the rice trick again.

PS I took a whiff of the rice after I took it out of the bags and peeeuuuu!  So, it must be working!


----------



## only dooney

Jesusfreak1 said:


> I was interested in buying a bag th current owner is not a smoker( whose had the bag for a month) but the person before her was. Can it  get rid of the smell by being aired out? Its a leather bag thankk u so much girls!!!


 
Hi everyone~

I just checked my bags after the rice trick and febreeze - the smell is all but gone!  Wheh!  Just wanted to share the good word


----------



## DysonDilemma

There are these bag of rocks you can get in the cleaning section of Home Depot that will absorb odors.  The bag is plastic mesh and small enough to fit into a medium size bag.  I put them in an old Louis and they worked well.  It takes a while though.


----------



## Cody Ster

bunnymasseuse said:


> It took me about 6 months to get smoke out of a legacy satin wristlet i got on da bay.


 

I can deal with 6 months but how did you do it?


----------



## Cody Ster

cbrandolino said:


> Also - as far as the exterior is concerned - there are many ways to remove odor, depending on what your bag is made of.
> 
> For my first bag in question was an old coach bag with treated/coated leather and mostly fabric. Oddly enough, Nature's Miracle (or, any other type of organic pet odor remover) worked quite well on the fabric. I used the NM on one side and Febreeze Extra Strength on the other. While the Febreeze didn't work as well, I preferred the scent.
> 
> On the treated leather, I used regular (scented) alcohol-free baby wipes.


 
Great idea with pet odor removal as long as it does not hurt the fabric~I used the dry clean bags in the dryer for half the time so as not to hurt the leather part--no result.


----------



## Cody Ster

DysonDilemma said:


> There are these bag of rocks you can get in the cleaning section of Home Depot that will absorb odors. The bag is plastic mesh and small enough to fit into a medium size bag. I put them in an old Louis and they worked well. It takes a while though.


 
I tried the rocks but maybe not long enough--ony 2 weeks--no result. Will try rice! Anyone ever tried vinegar?


----------



## ang3lina33

All I have to say is... BAKING SODA AND NEWSPAPER!!

Bought a Chanel flap and smelled of cigarettes so bad. I stuffed the bag with newspaper and socks filled with baking soda, wrapped it in newspaper and placed it in a container with socks filled with baking soda and VOILA!! Took two weeks but it now smells of rich leather only!


----------



## amstevens714

I just have to say how awesome this thread is. All of these wonderful TPFers sharing their experience. I have an epi petite noe coming from yoogis with a cigarette smell noted and I am definitely going to be using these tips. Thank you so much everyone!!


----------



## Bitten

With a YSL satin cigarette case (one of the last collections by Tom  Ford, I think 2002??) I bought pre-loved, it definitely had cigarette smell (I wanted it as a minaudiere/evening clutch) and I just stuffed it with tissues sprayed with a mild perfume and left it outside in a safe dry place for a couple of days - airing it really worked a treat, I've never noticed the cigarette smell since


----------



## TJNEscada

Well it's only taken 6 weeks or so but I finally got the stink out of a Miu Miu twiggy bag that's velvet and crackle leather.  I bought this bag off The Real Real and while it looks new it just stunk of old musty I don't know what all!  I polished all the leather with show polish and wiped the velvet down with a slightly damp soapy cloth - no luck.  I tried a few perfume soaked cloth pieces inside the bag while sealing the purse in a bag - nope.  Then tumbled in the dryer with scented laundry sheets - no.  I sat it out in the sun - nothing. I tried activated charcoal - not much help.  I tried lavender sachets with the bag sealed in plastic - nothing. I tried coffee - by now I was thinking the bag would have to be thrown out. My last resort - I bought this jar deodorizer called Total Home Odor Absorbing Gel (smell is linen) at CVS.  I sat it in the purse and sealed the purse in a plastic bag and put it in the back of the closet and forgot about it.  I've let it sit for about 3 weeks.  I can finally say that 90% of the stink is gone and it smells linen-ish.  What a pain this has been!  But, the Total Home stuff does work.


----------



## suheycitasworld

I usually febreeze a bag LIGHTLY and air it out for a few days... repeat as necessary.


----------



## FavoritePurse

I purchased a BRAND NEW  BLUE COACH purse about a month ago an the odor is just horrible.  I have tried a fan and that does not work. Has anyone tried putting uncooked Uncle Ben's  RICE in a bag to absorb the smell?


----------



## purseprincess32

Try baking soda the box used specifically for the fridge/freezer. I don't smoke but it may help get the odor out of your bag. Not sure about the rice trick actually working to get the odor out of your bag.


----------



## Skasa73

I haven't read each and every comment so I'm sorry if this is a repeat.

I acquired a bag from an auction and was mislead to believe that the bag was from a non-smoker or non-smoking home but when I received the bag I could smell the odor from outside the package it was in.  I'm a former smoker (from a decade ago) so I'm one of the worst critics.

I called Coach and they referred me to a gentleman who cleans higher end bags.  He told me to use fabreeze on the inside and outside of the bag and keep it in a large open space with lots of fresh air.  He also suggested wiping it down with a warm damp cloth.  I did both and it worked a little.  

So I decided to grab some of those large round containers called "Super Odor Eliminator", stuck it on the bottom of a large paper bag, put a small baking rack over it then stuck my purse on top of the rack (this way it didn't touch the odor eliminator at all so the bag didn't get discolored or stained).  I rolled the top of the bag so it was closed well and left it in there for a few days.  

I was surprised at how well that took out the odor as it was pretty bad (like gagging bad).  I then hung it on a hanger and put it directly in front of my bedroom window for a few days while the window was open so it could air out.  

It worked amazingly for me.  I then wiped it down once again and sprayed it down with fabreeze once more.  

Hope that helps too!


----------



## Kaylog

I wonder if new 'oder-eaters' (for shoes) inside a purse will reduce the smoke odor since they are charcoal based and absorbs smells. It would take a few days/weeks like baking powder or the rice trick mentioned above.  The 'oder eaters' might be a neater/easier method than rice/bkg powder.


----------



## jodiquade




----------



## jodiquade

Arm and Hammer Munchkins at Target for about $5.00

They are in the diaper/baby aisle and they work great&#127881;


----------



## sophiez

Oh my,  the story sounds similar to mine I purchased a Donald  Pilner leather suede bag I could not believe it when I opend the box, it smelled of citrus spray smell, Frebreeze and cigarette smoke it was sickening I was going to return it .  The seller was very aware of the smell so she had sprayed it with citrus spray to cover us smoke smell sure wish she would of mentioned this in her listing!  She refunded most all of my money and told me to keep the bag .

Cleaning this leather bag was a very  long process   First I pulled the cloth interior of the purse our and gently washed it with Bio Kleen  then i washed the interior  with vinegar, baking soda and water  let it dry in the sun then I did the same exact thing again!  Then I put the purse in a bag and spread  ODORZWAY all over it for a few days then I put newspapers in the purse for couple days, Then I  let it sit out my deck for  a couple days. This purse took up so much of time it was crazy finally the smell began to subside. Then I put baking soda all over the purse and left it on my deck for a couple days, the weather was partly sunny and finally the power of UV and baking soda seemed to finally do the trick


----------



## rainrowan

I got a bit desperate and did this to my Chanel all leather flap with a strong odor (icky sweet humidity-related smell gave me headaches). Whenever the weather was humid, the odor was worse. I had ozoned it, anti-bacterialized it, sent it out for cleaning, deep froze it, etc. 

Have the bag completely clear of odor that is due to soiling and is completely dry.

I poured a giant box of Arm & Hammer baking soda into a large garbage bag. Then I then placed my *clean* *dry* bag into the baking soda and shook it gently. It coated the entire bag and I left it sealed in the garbage bag and then in a sealed plastic container. I would "turn and coat" the bag twice a day. 

After 2-3 days, I took the whole thing outside on a clear day and shook the bag out and gave it a good brushing with a softshoe brush inside and out. 

Only on leather (mine was leather on inside too), only on a dry day, on a dry and clean bag. I would NOT try this if it is at all humid, I have a feeling the baking soda will only cake and create wet spots on the bag.

I did this last summer. It has been super humid the last couple of weeks and the smell is minimal. On a scale of 1-10, ten being strongest odor, I would say 1.5 now, or just barely because I am so sensitive to smell. Before then, it was always up around 7-8, even after I had it professionally ionized.

I only recommend this if you are brave enough and desperate enough to try it like I was!


----------



## amyamoure

I will tell you a tip I learned that is beyond and above any normal product you could use! It is called an ozone generator - it is what insurance companies use for items that were caught in floods and house fires. It kills mildew and totally eliminates odors. There are some leather restoration places I know that have one, or you may be able to find someone else that has one.


----------

